# Long wait times to access pages.



## Greg K (Aug 21, 2015)

Today, I have been having longer than normal wait times to access the site and individual forum pages.  There is a note at the bottom of my browser "Waiting for enworld.org" lasting 6 or 7 seconds, then some other things google statistics and adclick, and then, possibly, another "Waiting for enworld.org". I don't have this problem with other sites


----------



## steeldragons (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm having this exact problem today/now. Was fine earlier, now it's taking [what seems] "forever."

I cleared the cookies/cache, as that can sometimes pile up and slow things down, but no change. And, while it is conceivable it could just be my connection having some temporary slow-down issue, as Greg K notes, it doesn't seem to be other sites.

Sooo....anyone else? What's being done behind the scenes today?


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm experiencing this too.

Plus, when I try to get to the threads that are part of my World of Kulan social group forum, it says this:

*502 Bad Gateway*
______________
nginx/0.7.67


----------



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2015)

We have about 4000 people online right now. That's a lot. Server is not coping well - all we can do is wait for traffic to die down .


----------



## steeldragons (Aug 26, 2015)

Got it.

Right then. Everybody out 'cept Morrus and Knightfall and Greg K and myself!

hahaha.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 26, 2015)

me too.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2015)

Gadget said:


> me too.




I would imagine so.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 27, 2015)

Yep- slow & 502s for a couple of days, now.


----------



## steeldragons (Aug 30, 2015)

The site is next to unusable. This can't still be just "high traffic" from Wed...and is MUCH worse/slower. Not getting Error messages or anything. Just taking long gaps [the longest, I think, I've ever experienced on this site without an error message] to get to ANY page/forum, settings, my profile...doesn't matter what you click on.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2015)

steeldragons said:


> The site is next to unusable. This can't still be just "high traffic" from Wed...and is MUCH worse/slower. Not getting Error messages or anything. Just taking long gaps [the longest, I think, I've ever experienced on this site without an error message] to get to ANY page/forum, settings, my profile...doesn't matter what you click on.




The traffic has been back to normal for a few days now, and the site's moving along just fine.  Google Analytics shows it's all back to normal with normal load times of under 1 second across the board.  I wonder if there's some kind of routing issue between you and the server?


----------



## steeldragons (Aug 30, 2015)

Could be. I don't really know about that kind of stuff. I am also travelling and staying with a friend . I suppose it could be a connection speed issue with the service I'm currently on. But I've been here before and using his wifi has never been this slow. We'll see how things roll when I'm back in my homestead tomorrow night/Tuesday.


Enjoy the rest of your day.


PS: Getting this page to finally load to be able to read your response was over 10 minutes of "waiting for enworld..." And it's not loading with "send reply" buttons at the bottom...so I can't actually send this message now/from Quick Reply. I'm going to Copy/paste this into a "Reply to Thread" instead of the Quick reply and see how that goes/much longer that is.
------------------------------

Without an iota of exaggeration, 9 minutes...from when I clicked "Reply to thread" to get this page to load for me to type this.

Also, ignore my hypothesizing above about connection speed, every other site is loading and changing/loading pages lickity split. No one else where is having any loading slow downs with their computers/phones/other sites. 

No. It's definitely EN World. It may be something between myself and EN world/the servers...but it is assuredly and exclusively trouble with accessing/loading EN world.

Anywho, as I said, enjoy your day. We'll see how things are when I get home/tomorrow.

Happy Sunday.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2015)

steeldragons said:


> PS: Getting this page to finally load to be able to read your response was over 10 minutes of "waiting for enworld..."




Under a second for me. Server load is low.  The server couldn't take 10 minutes anyway - it'd throw an error up after a minute or so if it was the server.  I'm definitely betting on a routing issue in between somewhere.


----------



## darjr (Aug 30, 2015)

Hmmm or DNS.


----------



## steeldragons (Aug 31, 2015)

AH! You may be onto something with this DNS thing, [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]. 

After looking up what that meant/does...I found this: http://www.computerworld.com/article/2477215/internet/why-can-t-comcast-run-dns-servers-.html

And I am, here, in fact, on Comcast ("xfinity wifi"). So, albeit, again, no other site seems to have this issue...but it could definitely be this that is interfering with loading enworld well/properly.

So thanks for that. Again, I'll be home tonight so everything should be back to normal tomorrow (I hope). But good to know [as something to check/look for/change] for the future.


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like the DNS/"xfinity/Comcast" thing. I'm home now and there are no issues at all. 

Need to keep that in mind in future travels.


----------



## darjr (Sep 1, 2015)

If you know how, or want to figure it out, there is a way you can mitigate the DNS issue in your PC. It's arcane and technical but will work.


----------

